# Ligero Fountain Pen



## BigShed (May 11, 2008)

I am in the process of deciding which fountain pen I would like to start with. I have made several ball point pens, pencils and roller balls.

Now that I am a bit more comfortable with the basic techniques I would like to have a go at kit fountain pens, with the ultimate aim of making closed end fountain pens.

I am assembling a list of all fountain pens available, especially with reference to sizes , as I don't like the big bulky pens.

One of the pens I cannot find the (bushing) sizes for is the Ligero from CSUSA, they ni longer have the instructions on their website.

Could someone please email me a copy of the CSUSA instruction sheet?

I realise they are running these pens out, and would like to know the sizes before (possibly) ordering some.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (May 11, 2008)

I just went to CSUSA web site and the instructions are still there.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/woodturners/Images/pdfs/ligero_pen.pdf 

Mike


----------



## Texatdurango (May 11, 2008)

Just an FYI since you mentioned bushing size... I have assembled several of these kits and always used my El-Grande/Chruchill bushings because they are the same bushings, .590 / .534.


----------



## BigShed (May 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> I just went to CSUSA web site and the instructions are still there.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that link, I don't know how you got there but when I click on the instructions link here:






I get this:







Which seems odd, considering they are still trying to sell the Ligero fountain pens.

Thanks for your link though, I now have the info I wanted.


----------



## BigShed (May 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> Just an FYI since you mentioned bushing size... I have assembled several of these kits and always used my El-Grande/Chruchill bushings because they are the same bushings, .590 / .534.



Thanks for that.


----------

